# OneLug Raceway Winter Points Series



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Indoor Carpet Oval and Onroad Points Series
OneLug Raceway
Albertville AL


3rd Sunday of the Month from November thru April

6 Races with 2 Throwouts
$15 per class Entry Fee with Awards to Top 5 in each class


CLASSES

OVAL 1/18 BRP 4Cell Stock

OVAL 1/10 Sportsman Truck (Tour Rules)

ONROAD Tamiya Mini Cooper

ONROAD 17.5 NO Boost Touring Car


We will still run any 3 makes a class on these days but will just be keeping Points for the 3 classes above. 
Rules for each class and Points standings will be on the website.


www.onelugracing.com


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

BRP will be our biggest class, so hope all the Bama racers can make it out!


----------



## JMR (Nov 14, 2011)

Can you please post the rules for the BRP Class in detail as to what if any changes is allowed to the BRP cars. Also what time do the races start and what the racing format is, as in how many heat races, length of races and so on. Just want some details on this series. Is there pit tables and chairs? LMK, thanks.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Lot of interest for this event:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/alabama-racing/553884-onelug-raceway-winter-points-series.html


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Race Day Schedule:

8:30-10:30 Onroad Practice

10:30-11:45 Oval Practice

Signups stop at 11am 
Drivers Meeting at 11:45
Racing starts at 12pm


3 Heats and then Mains
6 minute Onroad races
4 minute Oval races


All Racers need to bring table, chair, and extension cord.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

BRP Stock Rules are the regular chassis COT car with Blue tires and 10t/52t gears. 4AA Nimh battery Pack and Associated 370 Motor. 

You can change to a set screw 10t pinion and can change the body posts.


See you Sunday and let me know if you need anything else. 

James


----------



## JMR (Nov 14, 2011)

So I could not race a BRP M.C. Type 98 Stock Car Body in the BRP Stock class? It has to be the BRP COT Body?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

JMR said:


> So I could not race a BRP M.C. Type 98 Stock Car Body in the BRP Stock class? It has to be the BRP COT Body?


Bring it out and race it. We are just out there having a good time!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

1/10 Sportsman Truck on the Oval has been added as another points class!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

One week away!!!

Sunday , December 18th with races starting at 12pm and signup ends at 11am.


----------

